# New Glass for window!



## 105945 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi all!
Some kind idiot decided to throw rocks at our Rockwood Regent the other night whilst we were fast asleep inside it!!

Unfortunately they managed to smash the glass in one of the side windows, which we have temporarily replaced with normal plate glass, which though sufficient whilst stationary we're scared to rtavel too far in case it shatters. Does anyone know where we will be likely to easily obtain the glass or the window if neccessary, i can't seem to find a website but I may be struggling due to stress!!!

We are happy to fit ourselves - we did the plate glass! but if there are any suppliers nearby we are just as happy to let them do it if the price is right!!

We're based in Middlesex/Berks/Bucks. but are thinking about going somewhere around a coast this week so am open to offers with locations!!

Thanks for your help in advance!

Kayley


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Kayley

There are some sad people about :x 

Were you wild camping or on a site when this happened?

We're not RVers but hopefully someone should be able to point you to a suitable supplier shortly.

Take care

chris


----------



## 105945 (Jul 18, 2007)

We were staying on a CL, so even more annoyed, you learn by your mistakes they say, we moved to the other side of the field the following morning - we had parked next to the bridlepath that runs alongside the cl, the owner wasn't greatly interested in the incident , but at the same time what could he do??

We now know to pick isolated cl's and we know to make sure we don't look like the easiest target!!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Kayley

That is sheer bad luck!

We've stayed on hundreds of CL sites & never yet had a problem. I will choose my pitches with greater care after your experience.

Good luck getting everything sorted.

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cant you just get a piece of laminated glass instead of the plate glass??

Much stronger and wont shatter if hit by a stone etc.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Rv glass repair*

Try this firm:
Kelly's glass ltd.
01922 417508
located in wolverhampton WV10 7LL
sorry I don't have their full address, I hear through the grapevine that they are one of the few companies that do american glass repairs(most RV windows are made of 3 mm glass european glass is 4mm)
Duncan.


----------



## 105945 (Jul 18, 2007)

Many thanks, I'll give that ago, if anyone does have any other ideas though i'm willing to listen!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

You could always get a piece of plate glass toughened. If you take out the window you have at the moment and fit some perspex any glass merchant will be able to have it toughened for you. Takes about a week and isnt that expensive.

Cheers

Dazzer


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Kelly's Glass*

Kevin Kelly (Kelly's Glass) 01922 417508 07860 370511

Copeland House, Great Saredon, Shareshill, Wolverhampton, WV10 7LL

Located near Cannock Chase with overnight parking and hook-up - they are long term RV owners and will do the repairs on the spot.

Dick


----------

